# Mesquite Natural Edge Bowl



## Tim Carter (Apr 23, 2015)

Mesquite burl natural edge bowl inlaid with malachite, about 14" in diameter.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 23 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 23, 2015)

Good looking bowl Tim !


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 23, 2015)

That's a real beauty! Great job! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice big burly bowl Tim! And great finish!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 23, 2015)

Wowzer that's a sweet bowl. The malachite is a wonderful contrast. Superb finish!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 23, 2015)

Very nice, the finish is beautiful!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Very cool Tim....looks real good.


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 23, 2015)

That is a great looking bowl. Love the natural edge.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 23, 2015)

wow awesome finish great looking bowl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 23, 2015)

I have said it before on this site; I finally have a reason to love mesquite (besides cooking over)!!! That is incredible. Would you mind posting a few profile shots?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 23, 2015)

Well done Tim! Man I love some mesquite  Beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2015)

Tim, that is out of site! Incredible job, love the live edge!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kris stratton (Apr 23, 2015)

very nice,great work.


----------



## jmurray (Apr 23, 2015)

Great job, you nailed it. what is the finish?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 24, 2015)

Great bowl!
Not much tougher than live edge Mesquite.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2015)

Another beauty Tim.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 27, 2015)

Thats the best bowl i have seen in a long time. Its just awesome, looks like you poured water in it. Its finish i know, but it looks cool.


----------



## TheWoodWizard (May 12, 2015)

That's finer than the hair on a gnat's butt!


----------



## Horatio (May 14, 2015)

Beautiful...I love mesquite.


----------

